# A L'aide!!! Remise a neuf d'un iMac G4 Tournesol



## djsam (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,alors que ma copine a reçu le dernier iMac - 3.1 GHz - 4 Go de Mémoire en 27 pouces a son travail j'ai recuperer son ancien iMac un G4 "Tournesol" (2.1) 800mhz tres propre exterieurement mais qui avait des petis soucis (dont le changement) et plutot que de  le laisser partir a la poubelle je l'ai recuperer!!!!

Les soucis etaient qu'il "ramé",qu'il "soufflé" tout le temps et des fois l'ecran s''eteigné
donc:

1ere phase - l'ai entierement demonté piece par piece(je posterai les photos) et tout lave et netoyé a l'interieur car c'etai plein de " cotton" et la remarqué que la prise de l'ecran sur la carte mere etai a moiyié arraché,donc j'ai fini de l'arracher sans faire expres  
donc j'ai besoin de votre aide pour savoir si vous connaissez une adresse ou je peux envoyer ma carte mere pour faire ressouder ma prise sur la carte mere car sur toulouse je n'ai rien trouvé

la 2eme phase sera changé les barrettes de rame,et la 3 eme un bon formatage mais pour l'instant je suis bloqué sur la prise arraché.....
merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (24 Décembre 2011)

Si tu trouve ça risque de te coûter un oeil !
Ca serait peut être plus simple (et beaucoup moins cher) d'acheter une carte mère d'occaze à pas cher aux US : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iMac-...her-Board-Motherboard-256MB-RAM-/270842107718


----------



## djsam (27 Décembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu trouve ça risque de te coûter un oeil !
> Ca serait peut être plus simple (et beaucoup moins cher) d'acheter une carte mère d'occaze à pas cher aux US : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iMac-...her-Board-Motherboard-256MB-RAM-/270842107718



merci beaucoup par ta reponse,ça me semble en effet une bonne solution,par contre est ce que le fait de changer ma carte mere il ne faut pas aussi que je change mes cd's d'instalation?(car sur mac 1 cd est afecté a 1 seul apareil il me semble)


----------



## idefix84 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Moi, j'irai dans un lycée technique voir un prof d'électronique, je pense que dans tous les cas tu auras une solution. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Invité (27 Décembre 2011)

djsam a dit:


> merci beaucoup par ta reponse,ça me semble en effet une bonne solution,par contre est ce que le fait de changer ma carte mere il ne faut pas aussi que je change mes cd's d'instalation?(car sur mac 1 cd est afecté a 1 seul apareil il me semble)



Non, c'est bon, ça reste une carte mère identique



idefix84 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Moi, j'irai dans un lycée technique voir un prof d'électronique, je pense que dans tous les cas tu auras une solution.
> Bon courage.



Ouais sympa comme idée.


----------



## forceobskur (30 Décembre 2011)

Une chose tres importante lors du remontage remettre de la *PATE THERMIQUE* sinon ton tournesol ne fera pas de vieux os....

J'adore ce model j'en ai 2 à la maison le plus joli à mon goût dire que les premiers sont sortis en 2002....


----------



## djsam (9 Janvier 2012)

forceobskur a dit:


> Une chose tres importante lors du remontage remettre de la *PATE THERMIQUE* sinon ton tournesol ne fera pas de vieux os....
> 
> J'adore ce model j'en ai 2 à la maison le plus joli à mon goût dire que les premiers sont sortis en 2002....



Merci pour les reponse et bonne annee a tous,pour ma carte mere je fait du surplace,je ne trouve personne meme,je tente les ecoles et lycées mais pour l'instant rien


De quel pate thermique parles tu et ou est qu'il faut que la mette la pate?
merci


----------



## forceobskur (12 Janvier 2012)

un truc qui pourrais-bien intéresser http://www.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_G4_17_800_MHz_EMC_1936

la pâte thermique du system de refroidissement du cpu et de la cloche en fonte qui sert à refroidir 

Si tu as besoin d'un cou de main n'hésite surtout pas


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de coups de main !!!!

D'avance merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

Alors, je viens de récupérer un IMAC bleu G3 ou G4 (je ne sais pas) et j'aimerais mettre les photos de mon portable sous XP sur ce dernier comment puis-je faire ?

Merci.


----------



## CBi (14 Janvier 2012)

Pour mémoire, il y a sur MacGe un fil qui détaille les étapes et éléments de l'upgrade d'un iMac G4 = DD, graveur, mémoire.


----------

